
TLEM: very high speed link emulation [pdf] - lrizzo
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2016-February/044737.html
======
darbelo
To save you the two-link chase to get at the meat of the announcement, here's
a direct link to the paper:
[http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/papers/20160205-tlem.pdf](http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/papers/20160205-tlem.pdf)

It explains in a lot more detail than the mailing list post what TLEM is about
and how works.

Choice quote from the abstract: "Our emulator can handle bidi- rectional
traffic at speeds of over 18 Mpps (64 byte pack- ets) and 30 Gbit/s (1500 byte
packets) per direction even with large emulation delays."

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that URL from [https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
net/2016-Februar...](https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
net/2016-February/044737.html). Thanks!

~~~
lrizzo
(OP/author here) I think you should have asked before changing the URL.

The original URL pointed to the correct repository and had up to date
performance numbers. Now it only points to the paper which is has stale
information on both. Any chance to restore the original ?

~~~
dang
If we asked before changing every url, we'd do nothing else all day.

I've put it back to the one you want, though I'm skeptical it's a better
choice. It seems so to you because you know the project inside-out, but the
audience here does not. The best story is the one that explains what it is,
optionally with a comment in the thread pointing to updated information.

